# Brand Of The Week - Rolex



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't have a Rolex in my current collection, but I did have this Datejust



















I found that, although I liked the watch, I felt uncomfortable wearing a Rolex. I have watches that are worth more money, but this feeling was something I just couldn't shake off so it had to go.

I wonder if I would feel the same with a vintage double red seadweller?

Anyway, what do you have or what do you want?


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

I have an explorer one new size , and a seadweller both are getting no wrist time at the moment as I'm currently wearing a planet ocean chrono and omega seamaster chrono , that is until tomorrow when the Oris I just bought of this forum arrives that will be getting some wrist action then , I would love to have a new deep sea I've tried one on and it's one heavy watch but no heavier than my tissot prs 512 automatic chrono , I do like vintage rolex but would never buy one you just don't know what's what with vintage watches and I've seen so many franken ones with genuine movements it's real hard to tell so will stick to modern rolex, I've owned at least 15 rolex over the years as well as omegas tissot tags etc etc I have a nice collection but my heads always getting turned and I keep buying more even though I don't need to it's an addiction I think.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

This very rarely gets worn, but does tick the "nice to own" box:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a couple of Rolex watches & used to own another, the two I`ve got have a special meaning for me as they were bought with money left to me by my parents 

I`m currently wearing this...

*Rolex Submariner 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*










BTW, would Tudor be allowed in this thread? :huh:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I just don't like the Rolex watches in appearance, although I almost like the Explorer However, I do like some of the Omegas. Not too keen on divers, even less the chronogaphs, so choice is a bit limited, but I can see myself wearing the new De Ville with the co-axial, or a mid-size Aquaterra.


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I am a Rolex fan, mainly vintage but there are a couple of modern ones in the watch box as well

but lets go with this one for now.


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the daytona and non date sub also love the vintage watch above , don't like the strap on that though.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Unworn for a couple of weeks now, but I'll dig it out of the watch box for the g2g in a couple of weeks.

Appearances, you know. 

Fully overhauled and refurbished 1950's (Airking) Explorer Super Precision. Made for British military officers and something a bit special.



















Still up for trade if I'm allowed a shameless plug on here! :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, would Tudor be allowed in this thread? :huh:


No. they can have their own brand of the week slot in the future.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got a couple of Rolex watches & used to own another, the two I`ve got have a special meaning for me as they were bought with money left to me by my parents
> 
> BTW, would Tudor be allowed in this thread? :huh:


Would Lorus be allowed in the Seiko thread? Tsk....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, would Tudor be allowed in this thread? :huh:
> ...


Fair enough 



kevkojak said:


> Would Lorus be allowed in the Seiko thread? Tsk....


Ahh, but do they have Seiko crowns or mention Seiko on the case back? :huh: :lol:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

No offerings from me this week, but I would love the modern white Milgauss.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I forgot, I did have a fake Datejust as a lad. My Dad's work colleague brought it back from Bangkok. Not a bad watch really, until my landlady's son pinched it from my room when I was at Uni in London. Sold it for drug money apparently. Oh well.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, would Tudor be allowed in this thread? :huh:
> ...


Oh well i'm going to have to wait for now then


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Gottohavearolex said:


> love the vintage watch above , don't like the strap on that though.


it is a bit of a marmite combo i must admit


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Never thought I would but I just bought my first Rolex. Not arrived yet but it's a 1970 Rolex Datejust. Here's the seller photo. Got it on a bit of deal, how much do these normally go for in the UK at them moment? i could only find very over priced pieces from shops and dealers, not so many on the forums.

Cheers


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Bi-metal on a strap? Â£800-Â£1200 depending on service paperwork and provenance I reckon Pip-Pip.

Lovely watch!


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

This was always my Grail.It`s been to one Family get together,spends most of the time in the safe.



















Cheers..........Terry


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Got nothing this week (as per usual). Great looking watches tho. Some real gems. I'd like to add a white dialled explorer to my collection. Or a sub on a NATO strap of course.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Brand of the week, Rolex? I guess they are ok.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> Bi-metal on a strap? Â£800-Â£1200 depending on service paperwork and provenance I reckon Pip-Pip.
> 
> Lovely watch!


Cheers Kev, I picked it up for Â£800 so seems about right. The strap is after sales and no buckle. Never done the Rolex thing but this one caught my eye and I've had the cash from the collections sale burning my pocket! I like the vintage look and feel of the metal with the silver linen face. I'll get a better strap and try and hunt a buckle.

Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My other one...

*Rolex Airking 14000, cal.3000 27 jewels 1991*










As I mentioned earlier I bought the Submariner & this with money I inherited from my parents, I also got a 1979 Tudor Prince Oysterdate. Ok I could have spent the money on a new Rolex & did go to check out an LV but very nice though it was I just wasn`t prepared to spend that much money on one watch









Mind you I really did like it`s style so I bought myself the Alpha `LV` instead


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My other one...
> 
> *Rolex Airking 14000, cal.3000 27 jewels 1991*
> 
> ...


Loving this Mach. I know you will never sell it, so please just put it down to me in your will!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> Loving this Mach. I know you will never sell it, so please just put it down to me in your will!


Sorry, but it`ll be going to my nephew Ben


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Pip-Pip said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Bi-metal on a strap? Â£800-Â£1200 depending on service paperwork and provenance I reckon Pip-Pip.
> ...


Any Rolex you can grab for less than Â£1000 is a decent buy, there won't be any that cheap soon!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Explorer 1 (36mm).


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

1987 Sub for me


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Love Rolex. One day...


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> I don't have a Rolex in my current collection, but I did have this Datejust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does the crown not align with the minutes?


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

First up, an Oysterquartz in blue:










For special occasions, this Ref. 1018 from 1967.










And the one that started me off, this 6426 precision.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Currently the proud owner of a Rolex GMT II which I've had from new as a 20 year old oik who fancied a Rolex and wanted the blue and red one...... Took me 18 months to pay for it, it was a real struggle and I went without for it, but I still love it, almost as much as my first born son, and would never part with it.

Also owner of a Rolex Sea Dweller bought from a non authorised dealer about 8 months ago for two reasons, the first is that I couldn't get on with the new deep sea (to much "rapper" for me) and the second is that I recommended the Sea Dweller on this forum to someone who had Â£4K to spend on a watch, and when my bonus came in I thought money where your mouth is time. Worn very rarely since.

On the subject of Rolex I will confess to a wish list which consists of 2 x Datejust for my children's 21st birthdays which are in 19 and 21 years time (next bonus), and a non date sub so I can feel like James Bond.

I now have enough money burning a hole in my pocket for a Speedmaster pro, (missed out on one on the sales forum just the other day) but if one doesn't come up in the near future I'll carry on saving my pennies for the non date sub.

Also the wife has a 1971 oysterdate precision which she wears every day.

I must say though, I am REALLY loving the Datejusts on leather.................... I wish I could just make my bloody mind up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyZipper (Feb 3, 2012)

Explorer II 1655. Completely original, nice patina, box, papers. 1977/8.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyZipper said:


> Explorer II 1655. Completely original, nice patina, box, papers. 1977/8.


100% Beautiful. One day when I've sold my children...........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mind you I really did like it`s style so I bought myself the Alpha `LV` instead


When you see the prices they are going for I'll bet you wished you'd bought a real one.

:lol: :lol:

My pair, both well worn as intended, I couldn't have spent that sort of money and then stuck them in a safe, no point........ imho as usual


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had 4 rollies over the years 2x datejusts, GMT ceramicII & a daytona. Three of them I sold & now the daytona is the last rollie standing. I've thought about a blue sub on & off......but I keep being drawn to the Tudor snowfake..... :think:

The GMT II got little wrist time & I find the daytona is sadly becoming a safe queen. These days I just prefer to throw on the PO & go....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you I really did like it`s style so I bought myself the Alpha `LV` instead
> ...


Nope 



oz-bear said:


> I keep being drawn to the Tudor snowfake


Obviously man with excellent taste :thumbup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Are you sure, you could have bought one, worn it, sold it and bought about 20 Alpha's with the profit

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Maybe so, but as I said, I bought the two Rolex & the Tudor with money left me by my parents so they`re rather special to me & I intend to keep them :wink2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Sold my entire watch box (bar two) to raise funds to buy a Z-series seadweller which I managed to hold onto for about 12-months before the inevitable reality of life meant it had to be sold...t'was fun whilst it lasted...










And my handsome three (reduced these days to one)...










I do love the Explorer however I don't see myself getting one for many years to come.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I started with a G Shock. Some time ago I didn't think I'd ever own an Omega. I currently own two. This gives me hope that someday I will wear a Rolex on my wrist.

In the meantime I'm enjoying the anticipation.

Dec


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


To be fair though your AirKing is superb, I may have said previously it would be a nice thing to tuck away for High Days & Holidays


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


It is rather nice


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Rolex is a bit of a 'nearly' brand for me. I nearly bought an LV but thought it was too small so bought my Breitling instead. I nearly bought a Deep Sea but didn't like the way it sat on the wrist so bought my IWC. Every time a look at the fellows auction list, I nearly bid on an Air King but I know it will be too small.

I would love to add a Rolex to my collection one day but they are simply too expensive to 'make do'.

If they rereleased the original pre Daytona Cosmograph in a 42mm case I would sell my wife, children, internal organs and my shoes to buy one.

Dribble dribble......


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Watch-nut said:


> Well I am a Rolex fan, mainly vintage but there are a couple of modern ones in the watch box as well
> 
> but lets go with this one for now.


Damn this is nice... I never thought of putting one of my vintage subs on a 'bund' strap 'bunt'... I wer mine on Natos... this looks so sweet.... I LIKE !!


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

oz-bear said:


> I've had 4 rollies over the years 2x datejusts, GMT ceramicII & a daytona. Three of them I sold & now the daytona is the last rollie standing. I've thought about a blue sub on & off......but I keep being drawn to the Tudor snowfake..... :think:
> 
> The GMT II got little wrist time & I find the daytona is sadly becoming a safe queen. These days I just prefer to throw on the PO & go....


I too have gone trough very much the entire Sprts Rolex collection... but everytime I get rid of my Daytonas I end up missing them!! Tellyou what Oz Bear, give you my 5513 Vintage Sub and a Tudor Snowflake for yoru Daytona....wink,wink...


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

julioa007 said:


> oz-bear said:
> 
> 
> > I've had 4 rollies over the years 2x datejusts, GMT ceramicII & a daytona. Three of them I sold & now the daytona is the last rollie standing. I've thought about a blue sub on & off......but I keep being drawn to the Tudor snowfake..... :think:
> ...


hey 007..........when ever you get tired of the snowflake remember to let me know :wink2: .....Ist pic is my daytona ...... 2nd pic my dream daytona :yes:


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

those are some ace looking watches, i especially like the explorers.

rolex watches are far too pricey for me, i cant believe how expensive they are, it blows my mind. luckily as good looking as i think they are, they are too small for me so ive never really wanted to own one.

if they ever make a nice big watch im sure i will desire it but there is no way i could ever pay the prices they cost.


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

sheepsteeth said:


> those are some ace looking watches, i especially like the explorers.
> 
> rolex watches are far too pricey for me, i cant believe how expensive they are, it blows my mind. luckily as good looking as i think they are, they are too small for me so ive never really wanted to own one.
> 
> if they ever make a nice big watch im sure i will desire it but there is no way i could ever pay the prices they cost.


The sea dweller is 44mm and the new explorer II is 42. New explorer 1 39mm and datejust now about 40mm I think. How big do you want??


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

No longer have a Rolex in the collection. The first I had was a mid 1960's 5513 (I think..) sub which was the non-date model. I paid Â£1000 for it (a bit tatty, no box or papers) and got my money back when I sold it on. I later thought I'd try again, this time with an Air King which was again sold for the purchase price. These days anyone who buys a Rolex then keeps it for a few years will make a profit but I'm not a dealer, I'm an enthusiast.

But now I'm going to upset all the Rolex fanboys... The reason for getting rid of the sub was that whilst it was Ok, that's all it was.... OK. I had some Seiko divers at the time which were just as good to me.... It kept time well enough and looked the part but so many people asked me if it was a fake that i got a bit pissed off with it... and additionally I just didn't think it was justifiable, having a thousand quid on my wrist... so bye bye Submariner. The Air King met a silmilar fate... in fact I was even less impressed with it and simply couldn't see it as being worth the money invested in it... timekeeping OK but not brilliant (admittedly that could have been improved with a service I suppose), it was too small for me really, and I had better bracelets on my Seikos.

So no more Rolex for me... i've been tempted a few times, but the feeling that they are vastly overpriced simply will not go away. My 'top brand' of choice is Omega, but I'll never lose my affection for watches like the Seiko BM, or Citizen's Eco range.

Rob


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

Piemuncher22 said:


> sheepsteeth said:
> 
> 
> > if they ever make a nice big watch im sure i will desire it but there is no way i could ever pay the prices they cost.
> ...


obviously bigger than those.

mind you, even if they were bigger, id be far too poor to buy something like that. that explorer is really good looking though, if i was richer and had thinner wrists maybe.......


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

sheepsteeth said:


> Piemuncher22 said:
> 
> 
> > sheepsteeth said:
> ...


Looks like you may need to go for a proplof or something......... I tried on the deepsea and it really is huge, even on 6'4" and 17 stone worth of me, which is why I went for the sea dweller. I also tried on the proplof and that is even bigger!!!!

I suppose it boils down to personal choice at the end of the day.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave O said:


> If they rereleased the original pre Daytona Cosmograph in a 42mm case I would sell my wife, children, internal organs and my shoes to buy one. Dribble dribble......


What? How could you? Thats madness!!!!

NEVER SELL YOUR SHOES!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I will of course play as the subject is still current (I hope), I've not been in here much lately as I am afraid real life and a little bit of illness caught up with me, nothing serious so I am not leaving any watches to anyone yet! :lol:

Here is my latest Rolex...something completely of the wall for me but I thought I would try it and I must say it feels great on the wrist....like an angel caressing your wrist with the tip of her tongue, well Ok maybe not that good (or kinky).










And joins my usual suspects


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

Boxbrownie said:


> I will of course play as the subject is still current (I hope), I've not been in here much lately as I am afraid real life and a little bit of illness caught up with me, nothing serious so I am not leaving any watches to anyone yet! :lol:
> 
> Here is my latest Rolex...something completely of the wall for me but I thought I would try it and I must say it feels great on the wrist....like an angel caressing your wrist with the tip of her tongue, well Ok maybe not that good (or kinky).
> 
> ...


That Two tone date just on the brown croc strap is utterly gorgeous. I am pretty much sold on one. Perhaps that is the way to go instead of a speedy pro??


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Late to the thread, but TBH it's the first chance I've had any time to have a read the forum let alone make a post :wallbash:

Anyway here are a few of mine that I had over the years, the last one being a 5513 that I picked up before Christmas, my 3rd in as many years, so think I might just keep this one 














































The first one that started me on the Rolex thing about 6 years ago....and I have the SD really is one of the best modern watches out there.










And finally the latest last one.... looks a bit beaten up, but a bit of polywatch soon sorted that out


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

Having spent a fair few quid in our local Goldsmiths branch, I was allowed to play with a few new Rolex models the other day. Tried on a Sub, Sea Dweller, DSSD, Explorer 11 and a Milgausse(sp?).

Loved them all with the exception of the DSSD which I found too big and heavy. The rest just made me drool and I came home contemplating either selling the car or re-mortgaging the house! I want one BAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDLY!


----------



## Piemuncher23 (Jun 3, 2012)

xtriple said:


> Having spent a fair few quid in our local Goldsmiths branch, I was allowed to play with a few new Rolex models the other day. Tried on a Sub, Sea Dweller, DSSD, Explorer 11 and a Milgausse(sp?).
> 
> Loved them all with the exception of the DSSD which I found too big and heavy. The rest just made me drool and I came home contemplating either selling the car or re-mortgaging the house! I want one BAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDLY!


Was the sea Dweller new??? If so, what branch of goldsmiths were you in??????


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

Used to have a blue faced Airking sold it.......ggrrrr missed it so much I bought this blue faced Sub.....hurrahh :lol: :lol:


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

One from me:


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

GASHEAD said:


> I forgot, I did have a fake Datejust as a lad. My Dad's work colleague brought it back from Bangkok. Not a bad watch really, until my landlady's son pinched it from my room when I was at Uni in London. Sold it for drug money apparently. Oh well.


WOW... obviously 'cheap drugs' ... don't think he would get much for a Fakie.... ;o)


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

oz-bear said:


> julioa007 said:
> 
> 
> > oz-bear said:
> ...


Nice one, I will let you know about the Snowflake... ;o) Nice Daytona BTW... very Clean.


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't uploaded many photos to flicker account.. i will see what I got to ( just to keep in the race... )


----------



## RedUK (Feb 17, 2012)

I only own one watch and it is this (terrible pic I know, sorry):










but I'd like to be able to call it my "first" and by implication build on a collection from there.

It's a c.1998 Sea Dweller which I bought new.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

RedUK said:


> I only own one watch and it is this (terrible pic I know, sorry):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a very nice foundation to build a collection. The fact that you have joined a watch website generally means that won't be your only watch for long!

welcome - my collection started at 6 when i joined, and it is now 40+! Plus books, tools, cabinets, winders, straps etc etc


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Totally agree... all I wanted to do was to own 'one' Rolex... then 2, then 3, then more watches, and tools etc...it is easy to get carried away.... Now I own a few 'nice' watches and have no money in my bank account.... anyway Private education is overrated... my son can go to the 'school of hard knocks'.....


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

1st Rolex I ever saw and the only one I've ever wanted. A good story...


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Better late than never I hope !!

Here is my Rolex family. In the last week I've worn both Air King and the DateJust, so they do get worn.

The Air King on the leather strap is from the 4th qtr 1962, the same as me. So although it gets worn it is treated with a great deal of care.


----------

